# CPP Payments for new residents



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi
Wondered if anyone has an idea how to work out how much the CPP will pay when at the age of 65 my husband & I will have been working in Canada for only 14 years.
Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

MandyB said:


> Hi
> Wondered if anyone has an idea how to work out how much the CPP will pay when at the age of 65 my husband & I will have been working in Canada for only 14 years.
> Thanks


Much depends on how much you contribute into the plan. You can go to this site and figure out what your amount will be.
How much can I get?


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank you - I have some number crunching to do then!


----------

